

Zirtual Shuts Down - bamazizi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/zirtual-pause/

======
bamazizi
This can't be real! She was just on 'This Week in Startups' (TWIST) and Jason
was drooling at Zirtual's $11m run rate after only couple of years. (Jason
Calacanis is an investor)

Was she lying throughout the interview? Is Silicon Valley built on
engineered/bought hype and no real substance?

video source: [https://youtu.be/Tq_dMxsWe48](https://youtu.be/Tq_dMxsWe48)

~~~
jacquesm
It's real alright.

Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517)

> Is Silicon Valley built on engineered/bought hype and no real substance?

Erm. That's a tough one.

